
No user serviceable parts inside - nickb
http://everything2.com/index.pl?node_id=1348321
======
sketerpot
This rings true so hard that it's almost spooky. The two main reasons I tend
to avoid power electronics are because I hate getting electrocuted (this
happened again just a week ago) and because I keep forgetting when you're
supposed to multiply by the square root of three and when you're supposed to
divide.

(Next week I'll be working with 40 amp relays and some heavy-gauge electrical
wiring. Damn it! Is there no escape?)

~~~
billswift
I learned when a teenager that you need to make sure the power is OFF! OFF!
OFF! before messing with high-voltage, high-current circuits. I saw a large
screwdriver shaft blown in half when my father thought the power was cut. I
have managed to avoid getting any significant shocks in the thirty years
since.

------
niels_olson
So true:

> The nice thing about power distribution and generation was the math was
> absolutely trivial compared to the partial differential world of quantum
> physics. All the answers involve the square root of two. Most power systems
> math can be summed this way: take a really big number and multiply by the
> square root of two. You can use three sometimes, but only when things are
> totally out of control.

------
jrnkntl
"Women make boys want to burn things". Women are the source of all this, us,
hanging around on hacker news; learning, digesting, trying, applying and
executing. In the hope of getting successful at what we're actually trying to
do, look good and buy ourselves, indirectly or some directly... women.

~~~
palish
Just pointing out... You picked the one quote that was likely to turn an
otherwise interesting discussion into a Reddit-esque sarcasm pile-on. So far
it has.

~~~
lucumo
Allow me to explain my other post. I wasn't being sarcastic. I was merely
pointing out that this women-are-only-there-to-drive-men-to-better-themselves
is a bit silly. There are a lot of women that are constantly improving
themselves too. And not just by putting on make-up and practicing their "sexy
look".

I have no doubt there are women here and the fact that I can't pin-point them
is a good thing. It means that as a group we stopped caring about such
meaningless (in the intellectual endeavour we're all pursuing) things like
gender. It's simply not important and it shouldn't be.

But my original post was probably too short to convey correctly what I was
trying to convey, and for that I apologise.

